# pigeon nest



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

we have a couple of pigeons that have decided to nest on our front door. recently we noticed an egg there. We have kept out of their way and kept as quiet as possible when coming and going. anyway we went to tesco's tonight and when we got back we found the egg broken about a foot away from the nest. would the pigeons have done this? or do you think it was a cranky neighbour? (we live in a block of flats) 
I feel so sorry for the pigeon, she's perched on our railing cooing at the egg


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello!! I work at a wildlife sanctuary and I have a lot of experience working with pigeons! Hand reared numerous of the little beauties! As far as I know, no the pigeon would not of broke the egg, however are there any chicks in the nest with the egg?? Or is it just a lonesome? There is a chance if the egg was infertile it would of shrivelled up and broke. But it never would of hatched unless the mother was sat on it 24/7 anyway. It would of got too cold. Chances are, either your cranky neighbour did it, or another wild animal, e.g. hedgehog, badger etc.. 
Poor pigeon! Best thing to do is move the nest off your doorstep to a quiet area (still where the mum can see it) wearing a pair of disposable gloves.
Hope this helps! Aimee.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

hi, thanks for your reply.
i've noticed the mum and dad sat on it at regular intervals no other chicks in the nest just the one egg.
i have noticed that the egg smelt a bit and no signs of a foetus just yolk.
i'm on the fourth floor so it wouldnt have been a wild animal.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, they will push unfertile eggs out the nest. 
You work in a rescue and deal with pidgeons and you don't know this???

Pidgeons are bloody stupid where they nest, they have no sense for saftey of their chicks or eggs. And yes, egg do fall out of silly placed nests.


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

When you learn to spell infertile and pigeon then you can patronise me. If you read what I said.. I mentioned 'as far as I know' and not that I am certain it wouldn't happen, since ive been working with them, for 3 years, it hasn't occurred. I was trying to help someone, don't be so ignorant.


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am also 19 years old, you are 32, there may be a chance you know a little more than me? Hmm..


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

geckocrazy14 said:


> When you learn to spell infertile and pigeon then you can patronise me. If you read what I said.. I mentioned 'as far as I know' and not that I am certain it wouldn't happen, since ive been working with them, for 3 years, it hasn't occurred. I was trying to help someone, don't be so ignorant.


Isn't that a bit rude? They were only passing on their knowledge. Birds do push eggs out of their own nests.

Incidentally, perhaps you could stop using 'of' when you mean 'have' if you're intent on commenting on someone else's use of English.

of broke = have broken
of shrivelled = have shrivelled
of hatched = have hatched
of got = have got :devil:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

They've abandoned the nest now


----------



## gurnster75 (Jun 8, 2010)

Not sure why people nit pick when others are only trying to help. Hope my English is okay!


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hence me stating I'm 19 not 32, I can spell, my grammar is crap, there is a difference. Also, she shouldn't of commented on anything I said because I was only trying to help.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

geckocrazy14 said:


> Hence me stating I'm 19 not 32, I can spell, my grammar is crap, there is a difference. Also, she shouldn't of commented on anything I said because I was only trying to help.


ooooooooo sorry! Cooking tea and two kids and replying to post quickly as you had got it wrong. 
Making sure people get the right info instead of pushing that someone MUST have damaged the nest, rather than the fact that Pigeons do, in fact, lay in bloody stupid places. 
And I'm 33 not 32. So yes, I do have a hell of a lot more experience than you. But I knew this stuff at 10 so your point of only being 19 makes no ends. 
I breed birds, mainly poultry what with being a Poultry Breeder and Poultry Shelter. So I do have endless knowledge, I do profess to know everything, although I know a hell of a lot. Otherwise I would not have jumped on this thread to make sure that the RIGHT knowledge was at least available.

I love the way, when people are wrong, they jump on anything they possible can do. Like spelling. (when I'm speed typing I don't bother to look, just to get my point across quickly.) Because they have been shown up for not knowing what they claim to. Happens a lot on this forum. Always has, always will. :whistling2:


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow your immature for 33.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

geckocrazy14 said:


> Wow your immature for 33.


Cynical dear. There's a world of difference. But you'll learn in time.
Your reaction was immature. I just allowed you to show the world yourself.


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

You still going on? Cause I've gotta go look after some pidgeons now . Bye!


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

I will be the bigger person then shall I? I am sorry for reacting in an immature way, but you have already patronised me and pretty much called me stupid. Would you like it if a woman said that to your child? Cause I know my mum wouldn't be happy. I reacted immaturely because I had nothing else to defend me. Yes, your right. I am stupid, but you should never make someone feel stupid if they got something wrong, correct me by all means, but don't put me down.


----------

